# Piston 3 vs KZ ED8m vs KZ ED9



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 24, 2015)

*(URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

Sadly my sound magic es 18 gave up after 2 years..
Now looking for an upgrade..i like bass,clarity and vocals..only for music on the go
Durability is also an important factor for me 
Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

Get Xiaomi Piston 3 for Rs 999.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Get Xiaomi Piston 3 for Rs 999.


Where is it available for 1k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



v.Na5h said:


> Where is it available for 1k


Mi India Official Site - Buy Online Mi Smartphones: Redmi Note 4G, Mi4.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

Yeah pick mi pistons 3


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

How are they compared to KZ?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

If you can get KZ they are most probably better than these.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

KZ ATE which is  comparable to the Piston 3 with a warmish sound signature with the KZ ATE having a bit more bass and extensions. Both are great.


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

Which one do you recommend?


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

I don't like the ate but can go with ed10 or ed special edition
How are those compared to piston 3


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



The Incinerator said:


> KZ ATE which is  comparable to the Piston 3 with a warmish sound signature with the KZ ATE having a bit more bass and extensions. Both are great.


I don't like the ate but can go with ed10 or ed special edition
How are those compared to piston 3


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

Anyone ?


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello
I am in search of a new pair of iem under 1k..
Anyone used these iems pls comment on their sound quality and build quality 
Need to buy asap
Which among three is best??


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



saurabhsingh213 said:


> Which one do you recommend?



 If you want bit more bass extension get the ATE .


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



The Incinerator said:


> If you want bit more bass extension get the ATE .


No ate.
tell me between ed8m and ed9 and piston 3


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



saurabhsingh213 said:


> No ate.
> tell me between ed8m and ed9 and piston 3



Completely up to you. I hated ED9. Newbies will love the ED 9s bright forward sound but its not for trained ears. ED series ain't for me.


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



The Incinerator said:


> Completely up to you. I hated ED9. Newbies will love the ED 9s bright forward sound but its not for trained ears. ED series ain't for me.


You vote for pistons ?


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



The Incinerator said:


> Completely up to you. I hated ED9. Newbies will love the ED 9s bright forward sound but its not for trained ears. ED series ain't for me.


How are the build quality on pistons and kz .?


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



The Incinerator said:


> Completely up to you. I hated ED9. Newbies will love the ED 9s bright forward sound but its not for trained ears. ED series ain't for me.


Hey saw this listing on aliexpress 
Online Shop Original Xiaomi Piston 3 Sport running In-Ear Headphones Earphone Headset Fashion Design For mobile phone|Aliexpress Mobile
By any chance is it original ?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



The Incinerator said:


> Completely up to you. I hated ED9. Newbies will love the ED 9s bright forward sound but its not for trained ears. ED series ain't for me.



Dude, its up to you and sound signature varies from person to person and IEM to IEM. ED9 has been praised a lot at head-fi by many more head-fi'ers who have years of experience in IEMs. Your saying is completely wrong, there are many more trained ears who like analytical, bright forward sound signature and let me tell you one thing, ED9 ain't bright at all but it is not very warm and dull too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



saurabhsingh213 said:


> Hey saw this listing on aliexpress
> Online Shop Original Xiaomi Piston 3 Sport running In-Ear Headphones Earphone Headset Fashion Design For mobile phone|Aliexpress Mobile
> By any chance is it original ?


Why would you buy from anywhere else when xiaomi is selling it here directly? You'll need to pay shipping/customs and won't even get warranty. Plus the delivery time is 39 days. :/


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Why would you buy from anywhere else when xaiomi is selling it here directly?



It's for half the price mi india is selling


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



saurabhsingh213 said:


> It's for half the price mi india is selling



this:


> *You'll need to pay shipping/customs and won't even get warranty. Plus the delivery time is 39 days. :/ *




If you're still willing to buy it, then go ahead.


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

Going with the kz ed8m


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



SaiyanGoku said:


> this:
> 
> 
> If you're still willing to buy it, then go ahead.


Afaik there wont be any custom duty for this and worldwide shipping is free


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



saurabhsingh213 said:


> Hey saw this listing on aliexpress
> Online Shop Original Xiaomi Piston 3 Sport running In-Ear Headphones Earphone Headset Fashion Design For mobile phone|Aliexpress Mobile
> By any chance is it original ?



Buy it from Mi India. Mi piston 3 has lot of fakes going around in Aliexpress. Yes I do vote for Mi Piston 3 over ED9 any damn day. ED9 is plain crap. Uncomfortable to wear,heavy hanging, bright , forward , with that forward midbass seeping in to midrange , destroying the recess or laid back nature you need to make the soundstage a bit more palpable,this where the average differs from the very best in sound signature. Out of the box that forward , bright sound will "wow" newbies but 30 minutes in to it you will know its crap. ATE/ Piston 3 is a much better choice. Far more balanced and REFINED. It's completely my view and that's how I love my sound. REFINED.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

How is piston 3 compared to piston 2


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 27, 2015)

Also add piston 2 to the list..
How is 3 compared to 2


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

Piston 3 is better with deeper soundstage and a refined sound. But it still has all the fun elements it had in P2 to get your foot tapping. Great timing , rhythm but a slight loss in the mid upper registers but that's evident only when you pit it against say a Klipsch Custom 3 a Rs 12K iem.


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



The Incinerator said:


> Piston 3 is better with deeper soundstage and a refined sound. But it still has all the fun elements it had in P2 to get your foot tapping. Great timing , rhythm but a slight loss in the mid upper registers but that's evident only when you pit it against say a Klipsch Custom 3 a Rs 12K iem.


What about ed8m..they have more natural bass which i like..my only concern is their size and weight ..
They look so big it might be a problem wearing them in bed..
I can go with piston 3 any day but what turns me down is their low bass and price..(1k is fine but they should also last more)


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



The Incinerator said:


> Piston 3 is better with deeper soundstage and a refined sound. But it still has all the fun elements it had in P2 to get your foot tapping. Great timing , rhythm but a slight loss in the mid upper registers but that's evident only when you pit it against say a Klipsch Custom 3 a Rs 12K iem.


How much difference is between both?
I am gettin ed8m for 830 and p3 for 999
Is there a large difference is the sq of both these ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2015)

P3 is in a different league. But most untrained ears love bright forward midbass bump kinda sound. If you want that get ED8/9. Otherwise for a refined smooth sound get the P3 or KZ ATE.


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 27, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> P3 is in a different league. But most untrained ears love bright forward midbass bump kinda sound. If you want that get ED8/9. Otherwise for a refined smooth sound get the P3 or KZ ATE.


I am upgrading from sound magic es18...
This mean ed8 will be better for me..
Does p3 really lack bass?


----------



## Techguy (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



The Incinerator said:


> Completely up to you. I hated ED9. Newbies will love the ED 9s bright forward sound but its not for trained ears. ED series ain't for me.



Have you used the Shure SE215?


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

Going with the p3


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



Techguy said:


> Have you used the Shure SE215?



I absolutely love them.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 27, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



The Incinerator said:


> I absolutely love them.



Was looking at them, suddenly released they're ~7k.
Still gotta order ATE / P3. Btw can you recommend any other good isolating IEMs (less than 2k)


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 27, 2015)

Get KZ ZN1 now available for Rs 2K in Aliexpress. Run!


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 28, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Get KZ ZN1 now available for Rs 2K in Aliexpress. Run!


Hey i read in headfi that p3 have almost non existent bass..
Is that true ?
If yes there not for me


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 28, 2015)

P3 has excellent bass but its not a Turbine either.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 28, 2015)

@op 

Go for the KZ ED9... Personally I like its sound signature more than the Piston 2...


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 28, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> @op
> 
> Go for the KZ ED9... Personally I like its sound signature more than the Piston 2...



+1 

Don't rely on one person's opinion whereas there are 1000's of members at head-fi who just love ED9. I have not heard Pistons 3 but going by joker's opinion there is not a huge difference between P2 and P3 and if it is true so I love ED9 more than P1 and P2. 

If you like bass so don't go with P3 at all.


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 28, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> +1
> 
> Don't rely on one person's opinion whereas there are 1000's of members at head-fi who just love ED9. I have not heard Pistons 3 but going by joker's opinion there is not a huge difference between P2 and P3 and if it is true so I love ED9 more than P1 and P2.
> 
> If you like bass so don't go with P3 at all.


Confused as hell..
Ed 9 is out of stock on hifinage and i can't wait..
Only p3 and ed8 are my option pls suggest fast..
I am also worried about the size\design of ed8..they look big and heavy


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 28, 2015)

saurabhsingh213 said:


> Confused as hell..
> Ed 9 is out of stock on hifinage and i can't wait..
> Only p3 and ed8 are my option pls suggest fast..
> I am also worried about the size\design of ed8..they look big and heavy


Are baba kitna sochta hai ek hazaar ke earphones ke liye


Get the pistons man..
There would be hardly much difference..


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 28, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Are baba kitna sochta hai ek hazaar ke earphones ke liye
> 
> 
> Get the pistons man..
> There would be hardly much difference..


Haha i know but..
I want the best


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 28, 2015)

saurabhsingh213 said:


> Haha i know but..
> I want the best


KZ are temporary stuffs..
I'm sure they are suddenly popular now..
Audiophiles make it popular as they want something new when they have nothing else to do..

No offense.. But unko kan mein daal na pasand hai.. Kuch na kuch naya daal te rehte hai Lol   ...mods nothing wrong done here I'm talking about earphones..

I'm sure the popularity will fade away.. Chinese KZ knowledge zones lol


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 28, 2015)

Get the Piston 3 eyes closed you will love them. An original Red Dot Design award winner no easy thing,mate.

 A lot of people will suggest stuff to you here without even actually owning or even listening to any of the iem Im suggesting here. So beware of these kinda people. Leave alone A to B testing between the Piston 2 /3 or KZ ATE/ ED8 ,people who are suggesting havnt even heard all of them through the same source, same song. HeadFi is not a benchmark of a site. Gods dont post there. They are also people like me and you and Head Fi is just another tech site like didgit. So think wise. All these KZ , Yuin, LMYE, QKZ, Mykimo etc etc are fly by night chinese IEM and there are many more some will stay and some will vanish.....thats the name of the game in audio. Theres a new brand every week! KZ has copied every IEM out there some way or the other,not a bad thing if results are almost there at fraction of the cost. for eg look at KZ LP 2 its a copy of V Moda Crossfade !!!! So.

You can of course buy the KZ ED8 and fall in love with their sound as sound preference differ from person to person.Explore.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2015)

Pick piston 3 you won't regret it.


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Pick piston 3 you won't regret it.


Earlier you said get kz if you can


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 29, 2015)

saurabhsingh213 said:


> Earlier you said get kz if you can



Dear Saurabh if you want good bass and your music is more like bass oriented but not very bass heavy so I think you should go with ED8M, because P3 ain't going to satisfy you if you want bass in an IEM and you will end up being disappointed.


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 29, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> Dear Saurabh if you want good bass and your music is more like bass oriented but not very bass heavy so I think you should go with ED8M, because P3 ain't going to satisfy you if you want bass in an IEM and you will end up being disappointed.


Have you heard es18 ?
Can you compare es18 and p3 in term of bass ?


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

Finally 

Volume up down button is not working with my lenovo smart phone any way to make it work ?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2015)

saurabhsingh213 said:


> Earlier you said get kz if you can



But you didn't bought them reason being you are not sure about the brand so pick one which you can semi trust which I think P3 otherwise KZ were always a viable option.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



saurabhsingh213 said:


> Finally View attachment 15732
> Volume up down button is not working with my lenovo smart phone any way to make it work ?



Attachment is not visible... Upload to imgur...


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



powerhoney said:


> Attachment is not visible... Upload to imgur...



*i.imgur.com/kIWbxAa.jpg

Mi piston 3
Volume button is not working with my lenovo a6000+... 
Any tricks?


----------



## zapout (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

My kzed9 died yesterday.
I bought them in July.
Now the left earpiece stopped working.

I used them gently/with Care, no hard/reckless use.
Gonna return these now.

My e10 is still working after 2 and half year. Can't trust product quality nowadays.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



zapout said:


> My kzed9 died yesterday.
> I bought them in July.
> Now the left earpiece stopped working.
> 
> ...


What else do you expect from Chinese stuff..

Even my piston 2 Jack broke.. Rendering the earphone useless


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

After 24 hours of casual listening i am not with happy with my p3..
They are just a over hyped product
Es18 which cost half of p3 are better vfm earphones


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



saurabhsingh213 said:


> After 24 hours of casual listening i am not with happy with my p3..
> They are just a over hyped product
> Es18 which cost half of p3 are better vfm earphones



What are you missing in the P3?


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



High-Fidelity said:


> What are you missing in the P3?


Bass 
Clarity and Vocals are nice
Actually I expected too much from them


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



saurabhsingh213 said:


> Bass
> Clarity and Vocals are nice
> Actually I expected too much from them



Well, this is what I told you before that you cannot get the kind of bass you are looking for in P3. You should have gone for KZ ED8m. ED8m ain't uncomfortable at all for my ears, its comfortable once I insert these in my ears.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



saurabhsingh213 said:


> After 24 hours of casual listening i am not with happy with my p3..
> They are just a over hyped product
> Es18 which cost half of p3 are better vfm earphones



What's your source? Connect it to a Laptop or PC and check if theres an improvement to bass region
 P3 has enough bass, good extension and weight, but if you are a bass head then you should have got KZ ATE.... but as people are saying they have reliability issues,its better you stayed away from KZ.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



saurabhsingh213 said:


> Bass
> Clarity and Vocals are nice
> Actually I expected too much from them


if u want bass then get the Sony XB series


----------



## zapout (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



v.Na5h said:


> What else do you expect from Chinese stuff..
> 
> Even my piston 2 Jack broke.. Rendering the earphone useless


Well I expected it to run for at least one year, this one died in merely 2 months.


----------



## teaj (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



v.Na5h said:


> What else do you expect from Chinese stuff..
> 
> Even my piston 2 Jack broke.. Rendering the earphone useless



Jacks can be fixed easily. No big deal. I've seen 4k earphones jack breaking due to rough usage.

- - - Updated - - -

Soundmagic E10 hands down are still one of the best earphone within 2k. I am disappointed by Mi Piston 3. E10 blows them away by a wide margin. Only thing I haven't heard within 2k is Tpeos.


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

Where can i buy original mi piston 2.1 ?
I think p2 will be better for me than p3


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

Initially I hated the p3s but after one week they started settling down and now they sound much much better..
Now they are clean and crisp..lower end has also improves marginally though it's not overpowered..
In the meanwhile my lenovov got lollipop update and now the p3s volume buttons and working also
Everything's cool now


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 15, 2015)

Any alternates to the Piston's in the $20 price bracket with a bit better build quality? Snapped cables on 2 pairs of pistons.


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2015)

Can't comment on the others but Piston 3.0 are terrific sets, I use them as my daily drivers. They have hold up great till now, even if I get them to last 1 yr its more vfm than other sub 2k sets.


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 15, 2015)

tkin said:


> Can't comment on the others but Piston 3.0 are terrific sets, I use them as my daily drivers. They have hold up great till now, even if I get them to last 1 yr its more vfm than other sub 2k sets.


Might try the Youth Edition with flat wires.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



saurabhsingh213 said:


> Where can i buy original mi piston 2.1 ?
> I think p2 will be better for me than p3



Mi India website


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2015)

mAYHEM said:


> Might try the Youth Edition with flat wires.


Heard it has a rather bland sound signature.


----------



## Victor Rodriguez (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*

Totally agree with The Incinerator. TO ME, the KZ ATE outperform the Piston 3, the Rock Zircon (almost same sound as KZ ATE), the ED9, the DZAT DF-10, the Silver Bullet One Plus, the VJJB V1, the Symphonized 3.0, and many others that have come across to me, in sound quality, bass and soundstaging. Only that the VJJB K4S are the father of all. Virtually same natural, detailed, warm and articulated sound as the KZ ATE, but 15% louder! without stressing, and with even a bit more bass and clarity. So for audiophile quality sound any of both should be an excellent choice, adding the Rock Zircon as first runners and the KZ ED9 as second runners.


----------



## aadipa (Sep 28, 2016)

Consider Cowon EK2. Using for more than year now, I found very balanced and true sound from these. Not at all bass heavy, mic and controls also helps. @1250, good buy.


----------



## kool (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



saurabhsingh213 said:


> Initially I hated the p3s but after one week they started settling down and now they sound much much better..
> Now they are clean and crisp..lower end has also improves marginally though it's not overpowered..
> In the meanwhile my lenovov got lollipop update and now the p3s volume buttons and working also
> Everything's cool now


bhai.... my ES18 stopped working, what should i buy over ES18 ? because of VFM i bought ES18 4times in 4 year. 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



kool said:


> bhai.... my ES18 stopped working, what should i buy over ES18 ? because of VFM i bought ES18 4times in 4 year.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk



Get KZ ate from aliexpress.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2016)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



kool said:


> bhai.... my ES18 stopped working, what should i buy over ES18 ? because of VFM i bought ES18 4times in 4 year.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk



ES18 has crap build quality. I went from ES18 to BW Delta to KZ Ate and that has the best build and SQ among the three.


----------



## kool (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



SaiyanGoku said:


> ES18 has crap build quality. I went from ES18 to BW Delta to KZ Ate and that has the best build and SQ among the three.


which KZ ATE i should buy ? there are total 8 version showing on Aliexpress  with mic and w/o mic. I will buy on 11/11/2016 sale. ₹350 starting price for basic KZ. 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



kool said:


> Which KZ ATE i should buy ? there are total 8 version showing on Aliexpress  with mic and w/o mic. I will buy on 11/11/2016 sale. ₹350 starting price for basic KZ.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk



I bought the one with mic for Rs 620 around 2 months ago. 

There is a new version ATE-S which supposedly comes with better ear hooks (as seen from the images) and a bit better build.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



kool said:


> which KZ ATE i should buy ? there are total 8 version showing on Aliexpress  with mic and w/o mic. I will buy on 11/11/2016 sale. ₹350 starting price for basic KZ.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk



share the link for Rs350 one


----------



## kool (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: (URGENT) Need IEM Within 1k*



Zangetsu said:


> share the link for Rs350 one


KZ ATES ATE ATR HD9 Copper Driver HiFi Sport Headphones In Ear Earphone For Running With Microphone
 KZ ATES ATE ATR HD9 Copper Driver HiFi Sport Headphones In Ear Earphone For Running With Microphone-in Earphones &amp; Headphones from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Grou 
(from AliExpress Android)*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161107/1feedacb308bf7be17979ac5b397b2e1.jpg

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------

